# TurnKey Internet Announces HostPC Fully Managed Cloud and VPS Services



## TurnkeyInternet (Mar 30, 2015)

LATHAM, NEW YORK (March 30th, 2015) – Sustainable IT solutions provider TurnKey Internet, Inc. announced today the launch of their premium Fully Managed Cloud and VPS (Virtual Private Server) Service offering under the HostPC brand.

The HostPC cloud and VPS service offers a simple one-price bundle that  includes premium enterprise management including firewall setup, customized 24×7 server and application monitoring, Off-site Server Backups, 24/7/365 Technical Support, Free Migration assistance to the Cloud, and a 100% Uptime SLA guarantee!  Also Included are all the needed software and 3rd party licenses to run your server including cPanel, DirectAdmin, and Windows Server 2012.

HostPC Cloud and VPS servers offer enhanced performance over typical public clouds and traditional virtual server (VPS) platforms by use of cutting-edge new Intel Xeon E5-2650 v3 Deca-Core (10 CPU Core) 2.3 Ghz Processors – offering 40+ total CPU Cores of processing power combined with ultra-fast Samsung SSD solid state drives attached via Raid-10 redundant connections provide over 600,000 DISK IOPS (input/output operations per second).   All HostPC Servers come with Un-Metered Gigabit Bandwidth (1000 up x 1000 down) which provides up to 1000x faster speeds than the traditional broadband connections used by small business offices.

“Combining the 15+ Year history of the HostPC team’s Full Management and expertise on top of our high performance enterprise grade cloud infrastructure creates a compelling option for businesses who are looking to not only cloud-source but out-source their web site, office server or custom applications.” said Adam Wills, CEO of TurnKey Internet.  He continued, “The 24×7 Access to the know-how and expertise the HostPC team brings to the table removes the traditional hurdle and worry that small businesses have when considering if it’s time to move their IT infrastructure to the cloud”.

HostPC has launched an all-new web site and product offering with this announcement which includes a 25% off for life discount, for more information visit https://HostPC.com

 

About HostPC

HostPC Internet Services has provided fully managed hosted solutions for over 15 years and is a fully owned and operated subsidiary of TurnKey Interenet, Inc.

About Turnkey Internet

Founded in 1999, TurnKey Internet, Inc. is a full-service green data center and leading provider of sustainable web hosting and IT solutions. From its SSAE 16 Type 2 and ENERGY STAR® certified facility in Latham, NY—New York’s Tech Valley Region—TurnKey offers web hosting, communication services, web-based IT systems, software as a service (SaaS), enterprise colocation services, and computing as a service to clients in more than 150 countries. For more information, please call (518) 618-0999 or visit www.turnkeyinternet.net/media.
 

PR_03-30-2015_HostPCCloud.pdf


----------



## OnMichael (Mar 31, 2015)

Do you have any Benchmark results regarding the 600,000k IOPS? Would be interesting to see if this is really possible


----------

